# ¿Qué hace la leche?



## mirla

Hola amigos,

Me interesa, ¿qué _hace_ la leche cuando comienza a hervir? En ruso decimos algo como ´se me ha escapado la leche´, ´se me huyó la leche´. ¿Y como se dice en español?


----------



## Gamen

Por aquí decimos: "Se (me) fue la leche". Literalmente la luche sube y se escapa del jarro hasta caer sobre la hornalla y extenderse por una superficie más o menos vasta.
Podría ser "Se me escapó/se me ha escapado la leche".
No es correcto "Se me huyó la leche" ya que "huir" sugiere la idea de que un ser vivo escapa de algo o de una situación por propia voluntad o por sus propios medios.
"Huye" una persona o un animal porque se sienten perseguidos, por ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## ukimix

Hola, 

O sin metáforas: _se me regó la leche_.


----------



## Gamen

ukimix said:


> Hola,
> 
> O sin metáforas: _se me regó la leche_.



Esa sí que nunca la escuché.


----------



## tusi

Yo digo: se (me) derramó la leche (para diferenciarla de: cuando estaba sirviendo la leche en la taza, la derramé).

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Cuando comienza a hervir: _La leche ha arrancado a hervir._ 
Si se derrama fuera del pote:_ Se (me) ha sobrado la leche_, es lo que tengo más oído.


----------



## tusi

Sobrado no la he escuchado, pero me recordó otro verbo: "rebalsar".

Y aprovecho para citar a la gran novelista peruana, Clorinda Matto de Turner (Aves sin nido):


> —Miguel, ¿no te dije cuando rebalsó la olla y se cortó la leche que alguna desgracia iba a sucedernos?



Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Se me desbordó la leche es inequívoca en "nuestras cocinas", y según creo, de las más comunes de todas las formas de expresarlo. El "se derramó" que comenta tusi en #5, también. Con "se me derramó", en cambio, a mí me entrarían dudas de si se le ha volcado o de si la estaba hirviendo y se le ha desbordado. Y existen aquí algunas expresiones en relación con la velocidad con que la leche "huye" del recipiente. Un tipo que "siempre salta como leche hervida" es alguien colérico, alguien que reacciona de mala forma con muchísima facilidad. Los precios se fueron para arriba "como leche hervida". Y así.


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando empieza a hervir, _sube_. Y, si no se está vigilante, _se sale. _


----------



## oa2169

ukimix said:


> Hola,
> 
> O sin metáforas: _se me regó la leche_.



Si, esta es, al menos por estos lados.


----------



## cacarulo

Jamás escuché "se me fue la leche" por aquí. Igual, yo no tomo leche, así que no tengo mucha experiencia, ja ja.
Yo diría, fruto de haberlo escuchado varias veces (en la época en que tomaba leche), "se me volcó la leche".


----------



## Gamen

Hola Caraculo.
Cuando digo "se fue la leche" lo que quiero decir es que "hirvió y subió hasta salirse del jarro, producto del hervor o ebullición".
Usamos "volcar la leche" cuando se nos movió el jarro o taza en forma accidental y se cayó/desbordó/derramó/desparramó hacia afuera del recipiente.

En el primer caso, no hay un acto voluntario del sujeto. La leche "se va" como consecuencia de la ebullición. No hay intervención del sujeto.
En el segundo caso, sí hay un acto que ejecuta el sujeto, una torpeza, un movimiento con la mano, es decir, un agente humano que provoca el derrame.

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú decimos para ese caso "se rebalsó la leche", a veces también con pronominal. Y como bien apunta tusi con su ejemplo, a menudo no usamos _rebalsar _con el contenido sino con el continente (_se rebalsó la olla_). Desbordarse lo habría entendido, pero me habría parecido demasiado verbo para sólo una olla de leche. Derramarse (y regarse) me habría causado las mismas dudas que a Adolfo. Sobrarse, salirse, escaparse o irse la leche me habrían dejado perplejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá se derrama si no se reduce la llama en cuanto empieza a hervir.


----------



## Jonno

Yo como Pinairun: la leche sube y se sale. O sube y se derrama, pero esto último suena más redicho en el día a día.


----------



## ACQM

Pinairun said:


> Cuando empieza a hervir, _sube_. Y, si no se está vigilante, _se sale. _



Eso mismo para mí: "Se (me) ha salido la leche" y luego se requema en el fogón y es un lío para limpiarlo.


----------



## oa2169

Gamen said:


> Hola_* Caraculo.*_
> .



También usamos "se botó la leche" aunque menos que "se regó la leche".


----------



## Gamen

"Se botó la leche" y "se regó la leche" no suenan familiares por estos lados.
¿Significan ambos que la leche se escapó del recipiente después de la ebullición?


----------



## oa2169

Gamen said:


> "Se botó la leche" y "se regó la leche" no suenan familiares por estos lados.
> ¿Significan ambos que la leche se escapó del recipiente después de la ebullición?



Bien contextualizado, sí. 

Sin contexto podría tener otro significado, me refiero a que simplemente se volteó la jarra y se regó/botó la leche.


----------



## maxjex

Aqui por estos pagos se dice y en las recetas de comida como el dulce de leche:​Que no se vuelque la leche


----------



## Gamen

Curioso lo de "regar". Por aquí este verbo se usa con el sentido de "echar agua a las plantas". Jamás lo escuché con el sentido de "desparramarse" o "esparcirse".
"Botar" tampoco se usa. Sé que es utilizado sobre todo en Colombia y veo que tiene varios significados: tirar (como en bótalo en el tacho de basura), salirse (desbordarse)
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Me extraña que adolfo no reconozca 'se me fue la leche'. Es mi expresión más común.


----------



## Aviador

La expresión que yo he oído en Chile es _subirse la leche_, tanto para significar el rápido aumento de nivel de la espuma que se produce al hervir, como, porque se sobrentiende, que rebosó. En este último sentido, he oído a veces a algunos decir _derramarse la leche_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

En mi caso, diría que lo normal es que la leche se *vaya* o se *salga* (_sobrar_ nunca lo había oído).


----------



## duvija

Jaime Bien said:


> En mi caso, diría que lo normal es que la leche se *vaya* o se *salga* (_sobrar_ nunca lo había oído).



¿O sea que también pueden decir 'se me fue la leche' ? (o 'se fue la leche'?)


----------



## Cbes

duvija said:


> ¿O sea que también pueden decir 'se me fue la leche' ? (o 'se fue la leche'?)


Y... si, si se me escapa la vaca 
Como ya dijeron mis compatriotas por acá la leche al hervir se vuelca.
Saludos


----------



## duvija

¿se dieron cuenta que cada país usa una palabra distinta? habría que hacer una prolija lista...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

duvija said:


> Me extraña que adolfo no reconozca 'se me fue la leche'. Es mi expresión más común.


¿Y no dejó dicho a dónde iba?  No, duvi, no recuerdo haberla escuchado.


----------



## Gamen

Mi madre y mi hermana han dicho toda la vida "se fue la leche" cuando hervía y nadie la sacaba del fuego a tiempo.
Parece que por donde vive Cbes no es así.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Y no dejó dicho a dónde iba?  No, duvi, no recuerdo haberla escuchado.



Claro, a casa de su madre, la vaca. Creo que en Buenos Aires también se dice así.
(Uh, veo que Gamen dijo que también)


----------



## cacarulo

Cbes said:


> Como ya dijeron mis compatriotas por acá la leche al hervir se vuelca.
> Saludos



Me alegra (dentro del nivel de alegría que puede darme esto, jaja) que compartas la idea de que se vuelca aun cuando no hay intervención humana.
_Rebalsar_ y _derramar_ me suenan muy técnicas o, más bien, muy afectadas. Pero tal vez sea sólo una cuestión de oído.


----------



## Gamen

cacarulo said:


> Me alegra (dentro del nivel de alegría que puede darme esto, jaja) que compartas la idea de que se vuelca aun cuando no hay intervención humana.
> _Rebalsar_ y _derramar_ me suenan muy técnicas o, más bien, muy afectadas. Pero tal vez sea sólo una cuestión de oído.



Veo que con la "leche hervida" hay diferencias, aún dentro de Buenos Aires. 
"Volcarse" no lo usaría para el caso que estamos tratando, pero vos y Cbes sí.


----------



## Cbes

Gamen said:


> Mi madre y mi hermana han dicho toda la vida "se fue la leche" cuando hervía y nadie la sacaba del fuego a tiempo.
> Parece que por donde vive Cbes no es así.


Nací y pasé mi infancia en la patagonia, mi adolescencia en la costa atlántica (MdP) y luego vine a Córdoba, y nunca escuché a alguien decir que se le "fué" la leche, pero cada casa es un mundo así que probablemente no he coinidido en donde usen ese término.



cacarulo said:


> Me alegra (dentro del nivel de alegría que puede darme esto, jaja) que compartas la idea de que se vuelca aun cuando no hay intervención humana.
> _Rebalsar_ y _derramar_ me suenan muy técnicas o, más bien, muy afectadas. Pero tal vez sea sólo una cuestión de oído.


 100% de acuerdo


----------

